# How Much Calories/Macros Should I Eat to Cut!



## AllesT (Apr 14, 2018)

Currently, I have been taking these as below: 

Protein: 185g
Carbs: 185g
Fats: 70g

Just looking for guidance on diet and cutting.


----------



## T Woods (Apr 15, 2018)

Athletes keto works for me. High protein, moderate fat, low carb (zero sugar and starch). Refer to Dave Palumbo's YouTube vids.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 15, 2018)

AllesT said:


> Currently, I have been taking these as below:
> 
> Protein: 185g
> Carbs: 185g
> ...




*20% Calorie Deficit*

Drs Layne Norton and John Ivy, independent of each other, research has demonstrated that a decrease in calorie intake of around 20% ensure more fat mass is burned and more muscle mass is maintained. 

*2110 Caloric Intake*

Base on you information, you are consuming 2110 kcal per day.

Thus, a 20% reduction would mean you need to drop your daily intake down to around 1688 kcal per day.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 15, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Athletes keto works for me.



*The Keto Diet*

The Keto Diet work providing the correct macro percentages are followed.  Those calorie percentages are...

1) High Fat Intake: 65% plus of daily calorie intake.

2) Moderate Protein Intake: 25% or less of your daily calorie intake.

3) Carbohydrate Intake: A definitive number rather that percentage is give.  Carbohydrates are 50 gram or LESS.

High protein, moderate fat, low carb (zero sugar and starch). Refer to Dave Palumbo's YouTube vids.[/QUOTE]

*The Main Reason Keto Works*

The high percentage of fat produces satiety; it kills hunger.  That means you consume fewer calories. 

The key factor in weight gain or loss is first and foremost calories. 



T Woods said:


> High protein, moderate fat, low carb (zero sugar and starch).



*Misinformation*

The diet you have prescribed is NOT a Kegogenic Diet.  

A Kegogenic Diet requires HIGH Fat Intake and Low To Moderate Protein intake. 

When too much protein is consumed what occurs is...

*Gluconeogenesis*

The body converts protein into glucose.  It then utilizes the glucose broken down from protein as fuel rather than burning ketones (fractured fat from the body's fat storage) for energy/fuel. 

*You're Success*

Your success on your high protein, moderate fat, low carb diet is due to being in a calorie deficit.  

You were never in ketosis nor will you ever be on a high protein, moderate fat, low carb diet.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## T Woods (Apr 15, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *The Keto Diet*
> 
> The Keto Diet work providing the correct macro percentages are followed.  Those calorie percentages are...
> 
> ...



*The Main Reason Keto Works*

The high percentage of fat produces satiety; it kills hunger.  That means you consume fewer calories. 

The key factor in weight gain or loss is first and foremost calories. 



*Misinformation*

The diet you have prescribed is NOT a Kegogenic Diet.  

A Kegogenic Diet requires HIGH Fat Intake and Low To Moderate Protein intake. 

When too much protein is consumed what occurs is...

*Gluconeogenesis*

The body converts protein into glucose.  It then utilizes the glucose broken down from protein as fuel rather than burning ketones (fractured fat from the body's fat storage) for energy/fuel. 

*You're Success*

Your success on your high protein, moderate fat, low carb diet is due to being in a calorie deficit.  

You were never in ketosis nor will you ever be on a high protein, moderate fat, low carb diet.

Kenny Croxdale[/QUOTE]

This is why I said to refer to Dave Palumbo's YouTube vids. He coined the term athletes keto. The traditional keto diet doesn't supply adequate protein for high intensity resistance training and really isn't applicable for bodybuilders. Never the less your info may help some of the uninformed younger guys. The key to burning fat is controlling insulin.


----------



## BadGas (Apr 15, 2018)

Nicely said here brother .. 

We now know who our resident H-AS vip diet expert is.. lol.. 

Well done.



T Woods said:


> *The Main Reason Keto Works*
> 
> The high percentage of fat produces satiety; it kills hunger.  That means you consume fewer calories.
> 
> ...



This is why I said to refer to Dave Palumbo's YouTube vids. He coined the term athletes keto. The traditional keto diet doesn't supply adequate protein for high intensity resistance training and really isn't applicable for bodybuilders. Never the less your info may help some of the uninformed younger guys. The key to burning fat is controlling insulin.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 17, 2018)

T Woods said:


> This is why I said to refer to Dave Palumbo's YouTube vids. He coined the term athletes keto. The traditional keto diet doesn't supply adequate protein for high intensity resistance training and really isn't applicable for bodybuilders. Never the less your info may help some of the uninformed younger guys. The key to burning fat is controlling insulin.



Palumbo's a smart guy but somewhere he got off track.  

*Gluconeogenesis*

Granted, athletes need more.  Protein levels may be increased to around 35% of Daily Caloric Intake.  

Pushing it any higher takes an individual out of ketosis: that because protein is being converted (Gluconeogenesis) into glucose.

Thus, you end up EXACTLY on the diet you stated; a High Protein, Moderate Fat, Low Carbohydrate Diet.  You are not in ketosis, nor will you get there.  

A reliable Ketometer demonstrate that. 

*High Leucine Levels*

Research shows that when the right percentage of Fat, Protein and Carbohydrates area ingested, Leucine Levels increase.  

Leucine is the "Anabolic Trigger" for mTOR (Mammalian Target of Rapamycin).  t

Thus, muscle mass is increased or maintained. 

*High Fat Protects*

With the right percentage of macros, the body is switches over to using fats from the body and from consumption.  

Ketogenic Diets essentially produce a "Starvation Effect" that is shared in a similar way to Intermittent Fasting.  

Nor-epinephrine, epinephrine, glucagon, cortisol and growth hormone are released magnifying lipolysis, burning body fat for fuel. 

The hormonal fat burning cascade is minimized or shut down if too much protein is consumed, due to the body's availability and use of glucose via Gluconeogenesis from protein. 

*"The Key To Fat Burning"*

Controlling insulin is a secondary key to weight/fat loss, especially for individual who are Insulin Resistant.   Controlling insulin will minimally help. 

However, the primary key to weight/fat loss is calories.  

Weight/fat loss is optimized only when a calorie deficit is elicited. 

*Weight Loss On Ketogenic Diet*

The Ketogenic Diet has been pigeon holed as a Weight Loss Diet.  

The reason the Ketogenic Diet is so effective for weight loss is, as you stated, it controls insulin. 

However, the main reason is that the Ketogenic Diet works is that it decreased calories.  

A high fat meal decrease hunger; therefore you eat less.  This produces a calorie deficit. 

*Gaining Weight On a Ketogenic Diet*

Employing a Kegogenic Diet for gaining weight is a bit more challenging for a variety of reason.  

However, a well written Ketogenic Diet Gain Weight Plan works, providing it is followed.  

*17 lb Weight Gain On Keto*

I gained 17 lbs on a diet consisting of 70% plus Fats, around 25% Protein and right at 50 grams of Carbohydrates.  

What drove my weight gain was an dramatic increase in fat (calories) intake along with a slight increase in protein; my fat percentage maintained at 70% plus and protein around 25%.

It took right at two years to put the weight on. 

*Summary*

1) Losing Weight: a high protein, moderate fat, low carbohydrate diet will decrease body weight/body fat providing you create a caloric deficit.  

However, so will any other diet that creates a calorie deficit.

2) Ketogenic Diet: For ketosis to occur, the marco precenages need to be at least 65% Fats, around 25% Protein (some individual may be able to get away with up to 35%) and a definitive 50 gram or less of Carbohyhdrates.

3) High Protein Intake: Guarantees Gluconeogenisis is going to occur, never allowing you to reach ketosis. 

4) Ketometer: The most effective method in knowing that you are or are not in ketosis is with a good Ketometer.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 21, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *The Keto Diet*
> 
> The Keto Diet work providing the correct macro percentages are followed.  Those calorie percentages are...
> 
> ...



This method ignores his resting metabolic rate (RMR). This* misleading information* could cause him to eat below his RMR, which you should never do.

*Proper caloric determination*
1. Determine body fat.
2. Subtract BF weight from gross weight = lean body mass.
3. RMR = LBW X 10.
4. Add total daily energy expenditures.
5. Multiply by 6 - 10% for thermal effect of food.
Now add or subtract 300 - 500 kcals per day to gain or loose weight.

*DO YOUR HOMEWORK!*
Or stick to selling treadmills


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 5, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> This method ignores his resting metabolic rate (RMR). This* misleading information* could cause him to eat below his RMR, which you should never do.
> 
> *Proper caloric determination*
> 1. Determine body fat.
> ...



*Living In A Vaccum*

This is abstract information that as with most things look good on paper neglects reality.

The various method of determining body fat are flawed, even when preformed by a good technician.

The majority of individual who self measure their body fat percentage don't have a clue and come up with incredible inaccurate readings..

*The Take Home Message*

The information you have provided is built on a house of card.  

In any journey, weight gain or loss being on, you first need to know where you are on the map.  

That is best accomplished by performing a "3 Day Recall", which is recognized by Exercise Physiologist and most reputable Personal Training Organizations.

The protocol you have provided amount to wildly guessing where you are on the map.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (May 5, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Living In A Vaccum*
> 
> This is abstract information that as with most things look good on paper neglects reality.
> 
> ...



Now I know why you washed out at personal training before you even started.
You are contradicting the very organization that you claim certified you. 
Your answer also shows that you didnt read or understand my post. 
I know you love to argue and appear better than others on this board but in reality you are a bitter old man. Your classic answers of "do your homework " and "you are an idiot" shows your true colors.
My post is absolutely textbook and you know it.
I just hope others looking for answers aren't misdirected by you trying to stroke your ego on social media.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 6, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> you appear better than others



Let's just say more knowledgeable with a more formal certified education and practical experience that you and most of the other.    

You used an economy of words in posting your resume information this site.  I recommend other review it.   

Chill out, have a beer and relax. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (May 6, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Let's just say more knowledgeable with a more formal certified education and practical experience that you and most of the
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



There you go again.... your arrogant attitude of how superior you think you are to everyone else on this site.
Your post contain no original thought: you cut and paste without credits or quote your idol John Ivy. Im still waiting for your list of peer reviewed "published articles. "
Guess youre to busy selling treadmills.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 20, 2018)

Here are just a few of the best foods for dieters (My list actually):


1. Whole Eggs


2. Leafy Greens


3. Salmon


4. Cruciferous Vegetables


5. Lean Beef and Chicken Breast


6. Boiled Potatoes


7. Tuna


8. Beans and Legumes


9. Soups


10. Cottage Cheese


11. Avocados


12. Apple Cider Vinegar


13. Nuts


14. Some Whole Grains


15. Chili Pepper


16. Fruit


17. Grapefruit


18. Chia Seeds


19. Coconut Oil

what food I can't eat when dieting?


1. Any snack that only contains carbs


2. Frozen meals


3. High-fiber snack bars


4. "Low-fat" foods


5. Juice


6. Artificially sweetened drinks


7. Cereal sold in a value-size box


8. Boozea

Thanks!


----------



## BadGas (May 20, 2018)

Old Skool and Kenny Croc .. Holy WTFing Shit .. 

Can you bro's agree the earth is round? It could be a break thru moment.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (May 26, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Guess youre to busy selling treadmills.



While you're selling shit.  

To reiterate, great resume on your profile...quick, easy read.

Kenny Croxdale


----------

